# gimp won't compile



## nedry (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi port: graphics/gimp won't compile, here is the output:

```
mkdir -p 24 && \
../../tools/invert-svg ../../icons/Symbolic/24/gimp-wilber.svg 24/gimp-wilber.svg
mkdir -p `dirname 64/gimp-error.png`; GEGL_USE_OPENCL=no GEGL_SWAP=ram /usr/local/bin/gegl ../../icons/Symbolic/64/gimp-error.png -o 64/gimp-error.png -- gegl:invert-gamma
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libspiro.so.0" not found, required by "gegl"
gmake[7]: *** [Makefile:2411: 64/gimp-error.png] Error 1
gmake[7]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/gimp-app/work/gimp-2.10.12/icons/Symbolic-Inverted'
gmake[6]: *** [Makefile:717: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[6]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/gimp-app/work/gimp-2.10.12/icons'
gmake[5]: *** [Makefile:852: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/gimp-app/work/gimp-2.10.12'
gmake[4]: *** [Makefile:753: all] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/gimp-app/work/gimp-2.10.12'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/gimp-app
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/gimp-app
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/gimp
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/gimp
```

I have checked that libspiro.so is on the system and the port: graphics/libspiro is installed

nedry


----------



## talsamon (Sep 9, 2019)

Try recompile graphics/gegl.


----------



## olli@ (Sep 9, 2019)

What is the output of `ldconfig -r | grep libspiro`? Does it find the library?


----------



## nedry (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi recompiled: graphics/gegl seems ok now


----------



## Minbari (Sep 9, 2019)

Disable spiro in graphics/gegl and gimp will be compiled without errors. The problem is that graphics/gegl (spiro) install `libspiro.so.1` and gimp is requiring `libspiro.so.0`.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 9, 2019)

See PR 239951.


----------

